# Tractor Supply Company , TSC rewards program



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

TSC has a rewards program now. You might want to check it out.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/polic...orsClubExtAd&gclid=CLa7sPXp3tMCFZpWDQodWcQDgQ


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I signed up a couple weeks ago and am currently enjoying it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll pass, ....don't really like the products or pricing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I have thought of TSC as inexpensive in the past but recent experience has led me to reevaluate that. 
What's the rewards program look like ?


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

We visit our little Tractor Supply each time we go to town (twice a month). They have stuff that I can't get elsewhere. We buy 90% of our needs on-line but it's nice to see the stuff in person sometimes.

I am always reluctant to give my phone number out but I did to sign up for this rewards program. When I got home I checked out the rewards website. It says nothing of what the reward will be. So I am guessing I might get a 10% off coupon once per quarter.

I wasn't 100% sure how the program worked. I checked on the site last week. Well our last visit wasn't listed. Here to find out that you have to give the checkout clerk your phone number each time - the girl never asked for it.

Ehh - hardly worth my time I am thinking.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It's okay..I just spent $10 off coupon on scratch for $1.99!


----------



## LAFarm (Mar 8, 2015)

Hope this doesn't mean they are ending their 10% off coupon program. We look forward to getting those several times per year. Usually use them for larger purchases that we can plan for. Really has been a big help.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Last time, I went in TSC, I did not get credit on my online account for the purchase I made.
I showed the gal on the register today and she was able to refund me and then put it back
on as a sale today, so I could get that credit.
So in order for it to actually credit to your account, you have to see your name and phone number
on the upper left side of the receipt. If it is not there, then it did not go through correctly.


----------

